# People to dogsit for the weekend.



## Kuso (Jul 30, 2014)

A mate might have to blow off boomtown as there's no one he can leave the dog with in Bristol that weekend.  He doesn't post here so might find it strange me saying 'XXX off the internet will look after him' but do people know of anywhere thats maybe a bit less crowded and more chilled than average kennels?  And preferably cheaper...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2014)

What's the date the dog sitting is needed?  prob more helpful to have details like that!


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2014)

Also what kind of dog it is. Would he really want to leave his dog with a stranger?


----------



## Thora (Jul 30, 2014)

Have you tried googling for dog day care places that do overnight boarding in a person's house rather than kennels?


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2014)

There are plenty of people around now that will stay in your home and look after pets. 

We did this with ours as we didn't want to put them in kennels.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 30, 2014)

Ours goes to a dogsitter, much better than kennels and cheaper too. Kind of same concept as childminding, but dogs. She has dogs that go to her for daycare only and ones that stay overnight. Plus she does dog walking. Just google dogsitting for your area.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 30, 2014)

JTG might have room for one.


----------



## Kuso (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry, just assumed people knew boomtown was 7th-10th August, sorry!

And my communication skills at 4am are rubbish- what the OP is asking is for chilled kennels.  Thora and pinkmonkey had the right idea with those suggestions.  Isn't really up to me as it's not even my dog lol, but at least not I've a suggestion other than kennels


----------



## Looby (Jul 30, 2014)

Well the title says people to dogsit! Tbh, I don't think kennels are chilled, unless you're paying loads for some boutique dog hotel thing.


----------



## Geri (Jul 30, 2014)

Is £20 per day too much?


----------



## 8den (Jul 30, 2014)

Kuso said:


> Sorry, just assumed people knew boomtown was 7th-10th August, sorry!
> 
> And my communication skills at 4am are rubbish- what the OP is asking is for chilled kennels.  Thora and pinkmonkey had the right idea with those suggestions.  Isn't really up to me as it's not even my dog lol, but at least not I've a suggestion other than kennels



Every time we kenelled our dogs they were traumatised. Its like SHU in orange is the new black


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 30, 2014)

don't know a lot about it, but www.borrowmydoggy.com is apparently for real


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm asking because if I'm around then I don


Kuso said:


> Sorry, just assumed people knew boomtown was 7th-10th August, sorry!
> 
> And my communication skills at 4am are rubbish- what the OP is asking is for chilled kennels.  Thora and pinkmonkey had the right idea with those suggestions.  Isn't really up to me as it's not even my dog lol, but at least not I've a suggestion other than kennels


Was gonna offer cos I'm in Bristol but I'm away then.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jul 30, 2014)

Geri said:


> Is £20 per day too much?


I think I paid £18 or £19 a day most recently. Kennels can be a lot more - £25-£30 a day.
They will still probably make same demands as kennels though - all shots will need to be up to date,your pooch will need to be de flead and de wormed.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 30, 2014)

A lot of people have success with this site, my mum has signed up because she loves dogs but can't have one, they match you up to folk that will look after your dog locally.

My mum isn't local to Bristol mind you 

https://www.borrowmydoggy.com/


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> JTG might have room for one.



That's what I was going to say, too


----------



## hermitical (Aug 5, 2014)

we live in Fishponds BS16 and leave our 3 hounds with Alex at https://www.facebook.com/PreciousPawsWalking

It's really relaxed and she lives about a minutes walk to a quiet part of Eastville Park


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2014)

pinkmonkey said:


> I think I paid £18 or £19 a day most recently. Kennels can be a lot more - £25-£30 a day.
> They will still probably make same demands as kennels though - all shots will need to be up to date,your pooch will need to be de flead and de wormed.



We paid about £25 a day for someone to stay here. That was two dogs and two cats.

That was by far the cheapest quote we had (and the loveliest person). One agency wanted £40+ per day plus agency fees.


----------



## Yetman (Aug 5, 2014)

Gah. I'd have done it but I'm away.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 5, 2014)

A friend has offered to have ours for half the money the kennels were gonna charge so that's £35 for the week and no kennel trauma.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Aug 5, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> We paid about £25 a day for someone to stay here. That was two dogs and two cats.
> 
> That was by far the cheapest quote we had (and the loveliest person). One agency wanted £40+ per day plus agency fees.


The dog goes to the sitter in our case - we have to provide the food but she's a good price and breed specific (lurchers, greyhounds and other sight hounds). He always comes back to us much better behaved.


----------

